# Where to look for tanks and fish?



## VisualPoetry (May 16, 2006)

Hello all,

I'm looking to get a nice tank sometime soon, and don't know where to start looking. Are there online catalogues available for these things?

Also, In terms of fish, I've decided that I'd like:

Clownfish
Tangs
Triggers
Batfish
Boxfish
Angels

Does anyone know if I can run a tank with these? I know that Batfish are really rare, but I really, really like 'em


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Check out the classifieds on this site first. You will save a great deal of money buying used equipment. There are excellent sponsors of this site who would be able to help you with the livestock. Scroll down to the bottom of the homepage and names in blue are sponsors.

If that doesn't work checkout aquariumpros.com for the saltwater stuff.


----------



## VisualPoetry (May 16, 2006)

thanks for the tip. I will definitely do that.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Visual,

As jrs mentioned, aquariumpros.ca is an excellent resource for information and for "previously enjoyed" set-ups. There are a few for sale but IMHO, will be too small to house a batfish (_Platax sp._) longterm. For batfish, you will require a minimum 220gal (6'x2'x2') when they reach full size. Batfish aren't rare per se as _P. orbiculatus_ (Orbit/Orbie Batfish) are the most commonly imported. Due to it's adult size, "trend" in SW set-ups and aquarium size constraints in the GTA (not everyone have a big living space), they do have a limited market demographic.

Boxfish (pufferfish as well) do secrete a toxin (tetratotoxin) when stressed and one must have an efficient and oversized skimmer as well as continually use carbon to minimize the potential of the toxin from "wiping-out" the entire livestock. I personally consider them "casual" swimmers and with more active feeders (triggerfish, tangs and angels from your wishlist) they may have to work a bit harder to get their fair share of food, which is to a certain degree, a stress factor.

With your present fish wish list, I can tell that corals won't fare well due to "nipping" behaviour of large species of angels (_Holocanthus sp., Pomacanthus sp._, etc) triggers and boxfish. Snails, shrimp and crabs will also be crossed off the list due to the latter two fish families. Thus far you will end up with a FOWLR (Fish Only With Live Rock) set-up. Not that there is anything wrong with it as I've seen some nice FOWLR set-ups and you won't have to spend big $$$ on lighting and corals .

Since you are in the planning stages, keep asking questions and acquiring information to narrow down your vision of your "piece of the ocean". From there, you can save yourself aggrivation and $$$ in the process. A great book for some inspiration is "The Ultimate Marine Aquarium" by Michael S. Paletta (~$50). Every set-up shown has equipment and other detailed info. One set-up in particular is owned by the president of MAST (Marine Aquarium Society of Toronto). The pics do not do it justice, but in person it is nothing but spectacular.

HTH and happy researching .


----------



## VisualPoetry (May 16, 2006)

Thanks so much for that info, it certainly helps me out.

I think my first saltwater tank will be medium sized, so around 90-100 gallons, so I guess the batfish is out of the question.

I want corals, shrimps, crabs, etc. to flourish in there, so I'll have to refrain from the bigger, meaner fish, I guess.

So, does this mean I'm just limited to tangs, clownfish, and possibly angels?

That's just too bad!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

There are lots of other fish, anthias*, blennies, gobies, chromis*, a few species of dwarf angels (_Centropyge sp._), basslets, dartfish*, clownfish* and the list goes on...LOL. As with FW fish, some fish species form schools/shoals/groupings* which limits overal "variety" but nonetheless, it will look stunning.


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

In terms of the actual aquariums themselves, I've found that Big Al's (Scarborough) has a good selection, as well as many types of matching stands. They usually have a few on sale for a good price. As previously mentioned, buying a used tank/stand through the online classifieds (GTAAquaria, Price Network, Aquariumpros) is an economical way to go.


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

If anyone is looking for tanks check out this deal.

http://thespec.livedeal.ca/ShowItemDetail?id=299436&zip=N0A+1S0&category=-1&queryCatyName=Item


----------

